# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Ερώτηση για απλό  αυτοματισμό

## enawem

Καλησπέρα σας.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι εύκολα εφικτός ο παρακάτω απλός ( :Wink:  αυτοματισμός.
Συγχωρέστε μου το αστείο "σχέδιο" και τη λάθος ορολογία, αλλά δεν έχω καμία σχέση με το επάγγελμα.

https://imgur.com/Wx1kWom

Αυτό που θέλω να πετύχω είναι όταν ο διακόπτης έρθει στη θέση 1, να κόβει την επαφή στο ? μετά από ένα χρονικό διάστημα π.χ. 30 δευτερόλεπτα. Προαιρετικά να κόβει και το κύκλωμα 1 (κάπου μετά το διακόπτη) μετά το χρονικό διάστημα.
Όταν ο διακόπτης έρθει στη θέση 2, τότε το ? να κάνει επαφή μόνιμα.

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilllis

με ? και τέτοια δύσκολα θα κάνεις δουλειά. προφανώς θες ένα χρονικό delay on ή off για διακόπτη στο 1 και κανονικό on-off, διακόπτη 2.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Αυτο που ζητας ειναι πολυ απλο και ευκολο. Οπως σου ειπε ομως και ο Βασιλης, θα χρειαστει να γινεις λιγο πιο αναλυτικος στην περιγραφη σου...
Θελεις να το φτιαξεις μονος σου, ή θα σε βοηθησει καποιος?

----------


## nick1974

Μια απλη μεταγωγη ελεγχομενη απο χρονο ειναι οντως πολυ απλο / απλοικο κυκλωματακι, ΟΜΩΣ υπαρχει ενα σημαντικοτερο θεμα : Για τι φορτιο μιλαμε?
Αν μιλαμε για υψηλα φορτια οπου φυσικα δε μιλαμε για απλη μεταγωγη αλλα για ανεξαρτητους κοντακτορες, θα πρεπει να γινει προβλεψη και για βοηθητικες μανδαλωσης μεταξυ τους.

----------


## IRF

Μήπως μιλάμε για φώτα σκάλας με χρονοκαθυστέρηση; η αλερετουρ; (φως που ανοίγει-κλείνει από δύο διακόπτες σε διαφορετικά σημεία δεύτερος- πρώτος όροφος π.χ.)

----------

